# Any Indiana "experts"?



## Skydog (Feb 2, 2016)

I waited 3 months only to be rejected due to what has to be an administrative error. I immediately requested an appeal. What happens next?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Google is everyone's friend........
https://www.google.com/search?q=ind...&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Skydog (Feb 2, 2016)

That's no help. As stated, I requested an appeal. Again, my question is, what happens next? Do I hear from them? Do they allow the 30 days expiration to occur, then say, "sorry about your luck"? It's been 2 weeks since I requested an appeal.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hah. When you put "experts" in quotes, help is unlikely.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

You move to WV or VA or PA?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You may have a record that you didn't or remember to disclose,, just a guess,,


----------



## Skydog (Feb 2, 2016)

hillman said:


> Hah. When you put "experts" in quotes, help is unlikely.


Why is that?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Skydog said:


> Why is that?


Same deal as the sign that offers fresh "eggs".


----------



## Skydog (Feb 2, 2016)

CW said:


> You move to WV or VA or PA?


Maybe PA, got kin in McKeesport, Beaver Falls, & Jeanette.


----------



## Skydog (Feb 2, 2016)

hillman said:


> Same deal as the sign that offers fresh "eggs".


Thanks for your input; especially with the grammar lesson.


----------

